# Torrevieja.



## Dave Spencer (23 Jul 2008)

Colour isn`t really my thing, but here are a couple from when I recently went to visit my mum and dad.










Dave.


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Jul 2008)

That second photo is amazing!!! looks like a painting


----------



## JazzyJeff (23 Jul 2008)

Very nice resort, I have been a few times now, I stay at Cabo Roig just up the road, awesome beaches !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ceg4048 (23 Jul 2008)

Creamy colors, lovely textures. Nothing wrong with color mate.  

Cheers,


----------



## Dave Spencer (23 Jul 2008)

Cheers for the feedback, guys.

Here is the local reservoir:





And here is my attempt at an Ansell Adams (one of the greats) style look:





Dave.


----------



## TDI-line (23 Jul 2008)

Great pics Dave, wish i was there.


----------



## JazzyJeff (23 Jul 2008)

Dave have you been down too see the Flamingos at the salt lakes near Torrevieja thats quite mad !!!!!!!


----------



## BeBea (23 Jul 2008)

Beautiful.

I especially like the second pic on your first post - brilliant composition and colours 

Zoe


----------



## Dave Spencer (26 Jul 2008)

JazzyJeff said:
			
		

> Dave have you been down too see the Flamingos at the salt lakes near Torrevieja thats quite mad !!!!!!!



I went twice, armed with my camera, ready to nail wildlife photographer of the year. Unfortunately, the Flamingos were miles away on both occassions.

Dave.


----------



## spaldingaquatics (26 Jul 2008)

I don't know how hot it is right now anywhere else but at this point in time that reservoir looks very appealing!


----------

